# Step motor



## Ena (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi I'm in the process of buying a laika ecovip 2004 can anyone tell me what I might pay for a motor for the step as its had it's day 
Any other things I should be looking for other than damp spots or leaks
I'm buying privately so there's no warranty. When I pay the lady. :roll:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi
The Mails step motor is similar to a wiper motor so you would think it would be easy to replace. 
However, in reality they are almost impossible to get hold of. Even if you do, the whole step system is rubbish as it is mounted to the floor so it will always feel soft and soggy. 
I gave up with ours and fitted an Omnistep which is mounted to the chassis, not the floor. 
Give Julie Topley at Southdowns a ring and ask her if she can supply a motor, you might be lucky. Failing that I am sure that there must be companies that can repair the existing one.
Good luck

Neil.


----------



## Ena (Jun 10, 2012)

*Motor*

Thank you very much for your help Neil. I will work on that. This is a great site and I will definitely be joining as a member
Ena


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might this be any good?


----------



## Ena (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for the link I'm on to it now Ena


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

With a bit of ingenuity you might be able to make it fit, or you might know a "person" that can, :wink: :wink:


----------

